# metre une photo en fond de dossier



## Skijon (8 Juillet 2007)

salut j'aimerais metre une photo en fond de dossier mais je n'ai trouver nul par dexplication. 
C'est possible sur PC, est ce aussi possible sur mac? 
Si quelqun a une reponse .... 
Merci


----------



## Namida (8 Juillet 2007)

Il suffit d'afficher les options de pr&#233;sentation.

Cela est possible via le menu du m&#234;me nom, par un clique droit sur le fond de dossier &#224; modifier ou avec le raccourci _Pomme J_.


----------



## xanadu (8 Juillet 2007)

Skijon a dit:


> salut j'aimerais metre une photo en fond de dossier mais je n'ai trouver nul par dexplication.
> C'est possible sur PC, est ce aussi possible sur mac?
> Si quelqun a une reponse ....
> Merci


Bonjour
Ouvrir le dossier en question sous la forme "icônes" et non pas liste ni colonne.
Aller vers la barre des menus >Présentation> Afficher les options de présentations.
Tout à fait en bas de la fenêtre : 
> Arrière plan : Côcher " image " puis choisir ......
@+


----------



## Skijon (11 Juillet 2007)

Merci baucoup a tout les deux c'est genial


----------

